# Netflix's Sex Life and other sexy shows



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago my wife turned on sex life on netflix, she seemed to like it and was enamored by the sexy scenes. She even noted that they showed a full frontal of one of the lead’s enormous shwing-shwang (though it was not erect). She commented that everyone was talking about this scene. She was not sure how I would react to this scene and I took the opportunity to mention that I found male and female bodies beautiful and arousing. I was thrilled that she was exploring this on her own and want to encourage this as she has been reluctant to watch porn and was hoping this could ease her into it. Though I don't want to force her to do anything she is against. I should note she seems to NOT voiced any overt, strong opinions in opposition of it.

The fact that shows like this have been integrated with a plot make the explicit nature more legitimate. From what I have read it seems like the under 40 women seem much more likely to watch soft and/or hardcore porn. They don’t suffer from the double standard and religious issues that make women more repressed. I am not sure if perhaps they are more accepting of it because they more or less grew up with it being fairly common. I have read where women make up a sizable portion of porn veiwers but, not sure this is true.

I would like to try and encourage her to feel more comfortable. I find programs like this a good pseudo foreplay for both of us. In a perfect world we would watch a show with less of a plot and more sex/visual scenes. 

She has warmed up to shameless shows like “to hot to handle” in which 80% of the shows feature stunning men and women in bathing suits.

Any suggested from others that have had similar experiences?

Is there a genre of porn that had more of a plot? 

For the women who dislike porn, besides the fakeness, what is the objection? 

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Our objection, quite frankly, is that the portrayal of the timeframe it takes for a plumber to arrive, is ridiculously unrealistic. It makes a mockery of plumbers the world over. Its offensive 😉


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

For real. ^ takes no time for those plumbers to come in there and lay some pipe.

And they don’t leave the toilet seat up ... 🥴


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple years ago I watched a TV show (on HBO at the time) called Tell Me You Love Me. It focused on three couples who were in couples counseling, so it was more of a relationship drama series, but there was a lot of sex, too. It was not always a turn on, but a few episodes were.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Chaotic said:


> A couple years ago I watched a TV show (on HBO at the time) called Tell Me You Love Me. It focused on three couples who were in couples counseling, so it was more of a relationship drama series, but there was a lot of sex, too. It was not always a turn on, but a few episodes were.


We watched that series a few weeks ago. I thought it did a really good job of covering 3 different marital/relationship issues. And you are correct, some good sex scenes in there, but they played more to the story than just gratuitous sex.


----------

